# My Hero and Mentor



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Today, sometime after 12:00, my Poppy succumbed to complications from his Parkinson's disease. He went peacefully after drawing his last breath. Unfortunately, I was not able to make it in time to be with him, that is the only regret I have! 

Peace be with you Mo, you will always be my hero!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very sorry to hear your Father passed, Our thoughts & Prayers are with you and your family 

Fathers are very special, I know how I feel about my Dad, and the special times that we had, 

Take care Jim, peace be with you, and your thoughts and memories of all the good times with your father last forever

Boosted


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Jim ,*
* I am very sorry to hear of your loss ! I know you were very close so it was a shame you could not be there as desired . But as you say he went in peace which in the end is what we all would prefer for our loved ones and ourselves . *
* My thoughts and prayers are with you ! *

*Bear / Dennis Rutherford *


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sincere condolences on your loss Jim.
best vibes to you and your entire family


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your Loss Jim May god be with your family at this difficult time.
Clyde=-0-Mite


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow thats tough our my condolences.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sincerest condolences from my family to yours Jim. Cherish all the good memories, always keep them close!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the passing of your father. Prayers to you and your family.
>Tom<


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Deepest condolences to you and your family on such a sad day.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's hard to loose a hero. He will always be with you. My prayers of comfort and remembrance go out to you and yours.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Jim
Condolences to you and your family on you father's passing. Cherish the great memories. Lost my father 6 years ago. Dave


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Sorry Jim.Parkinsons is not fun.Hopefully he didn't suffer, Tom Stumpf


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

may your hearts be healed with the fond memories of your father..all the best to your family


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

so sorry


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*Condolences to you and your family*

Sorry to hear about your Dad... My thoughts and prays are with you... Andrew Tedesco


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Thoughts and prays are with you, I miss my Dad as well it has now been 18 years. Thanks Dad for getting my first slot set.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

GOD Bless you and your family, you're in my thoughts and prayers stay strong.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> may your hearts be healed with the fond memories of your father..all the best to your family


Ditto from me 2 ...

Bubba 123


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

sjracer said:


> GOD Bless you and your family, you're in my thoughts and prayers stay strong.


I'll second this! Lost my mother a couple years ago. It's always difficult, but your fond memories and stories will help you and your family through. Take care my friend.

Tom


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Real Sorry for your loss.
Remember the Good times.

gt40


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

My condolences to you & your family.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jim,you and your family have our sincerest thoughts and prayers!!!

R.I.P. mo. You will be missed.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sorry. I cant find any words to say how I really feel about losing a parent. Part of him lives through you.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Dads are special people. Sounds like you got a good one. Sorry for your loss.

Old Blue


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, to you and your family.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. Nothing I can say will make it any better, but you are in my thoughts and prayers. Dave.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Jim,
I am sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Jim,I lost my father at 13 and miss him everyday.If you can find any peace or comfort in this time,feel blessed that you had him a long while and made the memories that can never die.
My sincerest condolences,
Christian


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Prayers and thoughts for all...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry for your lose. My father passed away when he was only 42, my daughter was 1-1/2 years old and just starting to talk, it kills me all the time that he didn't get a chance to know all his grandkids.


----------

